# Mark Blount



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

I just have to sey this guy has thrown down about 11 or 12 dunks this game. He is a fierce competitor and i would hate to lose him, honestly, Blount, LaFrentz together sounds pretty good to me in teh EAST especially, realistically, do we have any shoT @ reTaining him; an @ wut price????????


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Blount will get a nice contract this offseason, and he doesn't want to spend it here. 

But remember he was playing against Dirk.



> Dirk is the worst defensive player I have ever seen.


-Tommy Heinsohn.

Gotta love the guy.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Blount has been mad at Danny since he traded Eric, Tony & Kedrick to Cleveland, he has NO interest in staying here and we have NO chance of signing him, he's gonna sign a pretty darn good deal.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Tru Dirk does suck @ "D." It's sad that Danny has done this to his own players, not even wanting to stay, I guess Raef better freakiN' come to play next year.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Blount doesn't like Danny Ainge. That is why he isn't going to stay unless they throw some crazy amount at him. 
Mark is doing what everyone says he is. He is showcasing what he can do for his next team.


----------



## rowdyness (Jan 21, 2004)

The first part of this season I thought Blount was soft and I wanted to see Mihm as our starting center. I still wish Mihm would get some more time, but Blount is playing with some kind of passion or chip on his shoulder the last month or 2. I would say that Mark is the MVP of this team. I wish they could resign him, but I doubt that will happen. Since I hear Obie may be headed to Portland or Philly maybe they could pull a sign and trade with one of those 2 teams to get something in return.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Maybe BLOUNT want to help out Toronto out. BLOUNT and BOSH sounds pretty good to me in the EAST. :yes:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Blount has been mad at Danny since he traded Eric, Tony & Kedrick to Cleveland, he has NO interest in staying here and we have NO chance of signing him, he's gonna sign a pretty darn good deal.



It depends on what you mean by "pretty darn good deal" 


At the most, he might get the MLE, and even that might be pushing it.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Michael Stewart
Kelvin Cato
Scot Pollard
Lorenzen Wright
Jason Caffey
Ervin Johnson
Nazr Mohammed
Travis Knight
Todd MacCulloch
Jahidi White
Malik Rose
Vitaly Potapenko
Jerome James
Calvin Booth
Greg Ostertag

Its Mark Blount's turn to join this list of guys who for some odd reason got horrifically overpaid, despite lacking simple, basic, and necessary skills, like say...being able to catch a basketball when its thrown at you.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*OVER-RATED*

Everyone in this forum is over-rating everything he does! OK he has played pretty good as of late but what about the whole first part of the season did that count at all? He is soft, cant catch, he does however have a decent 15ft J but that aint what he will be getting paid for. He is also thin for t a 7ft center! I think he is putting up good numbers due to the fact that we have no one else who can play C (other than Mihm but he gets no PT). Blount will sign a decent sized deal and probably get overpaid!

Can anyone tell me why realgm.com has this on there and if anyone knows the terms?

"07/16/03: The Celtics signed Mark Blount to a multi-year contract."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: OVER-RATED*



> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> Everyone in this forum is over-rating everything he does! OK he has played pretty good as of late but what about the whole first part of the season did that count at all? He is soft, cant catch, he does however have a decent 15ft J but that aint what he will be getting paid for. He is also thin for t a 7ft center! I think he is putting up good numbers due to the fact that we have no one else who can play C (other than Mihm but he gets no PT). Blount will sign a decent sized deal and probably get overpaid!
> 
> Can anyone tell me why realgm.com has this on there and if anyone knows the terms?
> ...


It's not overrated. He's rated just right, he's the 2nd best player on the Celtics right now and has been the best center for the whole season from DAY ONE. The guy has gotten a double double almost every game in the last 10 games, and that deserves some consideration. He's also one of the best FG% guys in the NBA, and look at the other one's on the list, all of them are going to get a big pay day or already have one. Why shouldn't Blount get 3/4 million? He can and probably will.

He signed a two year contract, with a player option for the next.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Mark blount is the best uncontested rebounder in league history... 


He will get more than the mle.. Reason because someone is going to want him and the cs have the right to match up to the mle if they choose... 

Hey agoo good list.. Perhaps a better list in regards to what size contract blount gets would be the list of available free agent big guys...


----------



## epic (Mar 16, 2004)

if he's publicly said he's leaving and he doesn't want to be around next year, they should just bench him. screw him.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

He'll get more than the MLE, teams are desperate for Centers that can do ANYTHING, he may not be able to catch but he is still an upgrade at that position for A LOT of teams in this league, look at some of the pitiful Centers.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Blount is having one hell of a year but that list does look familiar the question is do you take that chance and give him the 4.5 mil a year for 3 or 4 years, then you might have the same situation as we had with Vitaly all over again or the situation with Michael Stewart or Marc Jackson or pick a Seattle center, players with one good year sign a contract for 3 years 15mil and suck after that, but he has had a great year and you can even say at certain times this year that Blount has been the best player on the team but do you want to commit 15 million to him, when I have to say that Blount has butter hands he flubs some of the easiest passes right in his hands, do you want to commit 15 mil to him when you have LaFrentz coming back, Kendrick waiting for time, and you can possibly draft Araujo, or Robert Swift and pay them 800,000 thousand or so and control them for the next 4 yrs.


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>epic</b>!
> if he's publicly said he's leaving and he doesn't want to be around next year, they should just bench him. screw him.


Then we would have to kiss the playoffs goodbye!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>vandyke</b>!
> Blount is having one hell of a year but that list does look familiar the question is do you take that chance and give him the 4.5 mil a year for 3 or 4 years, then you might have the same situation as we had with Vitaly all over again or the situation with Michael Stewart or Marc Jackson or pick a Seattle center, players with one good year sign a contract for 3 years 15mil and suck after that, but he has had a great year and you can even say at certain times this year that Blount has been the best player on the team but do you want to commit 15 million to him, when I have to say that Blount has butter hands he flubs some of the easiest passes right in his hands, do you want to commit 15 mil to him when you have LaFrentz coming back, Kendrick waiting for time, and you can possibly draft Araujo, or Robert Swift and pay them 800,000 thousand or so and control them for the next 4 yrs.


 Um, we're not committing anything to him, some other team is going to. He's a free agent and we have no money even if we wanted to sign him which I'm sure Ainge doesn't and Mark doesn't want to stay in Boston anyhow.


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Blount says that danny ainge never talks to him


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Eric Williams said that Danny Ainge never associates with anyone he doesn't like. He treated the players he liked one way and the guys who knew their days were numbered another way.

If players find out about his (Danny Ainge's) bad attitude with the little guys then he won't get anyone to come here.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> If players find out about his (Danny Ainge's) bad attitude with the little guys then he won't get anyone to come here.


Nobody comes here anyway. Name the last good free agent to come to Boston--it has never happened. Ainge can't do any worse than his predecessors, and I for one was encouraged by Karl Malone's statements. 

Oh, and we can sign Blount--but we would have to use our MLE to do it. So he's probably gone.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

You were encourage by Malone's statements.lol

He basically said I appreciated that he came to my door but there was no chance in hell I would ever play for that team.

Danny wasted a trip and your point about a free agent coming here is pointless. It won't matter how we play in the next 6 years because no one is coming here when they know he have no chance to win .
Danny did nothing to change that. Tim Duncan, Shaq, Kobe and the winners in the west will get every really good free agent and the best we will get is Jon Barry. (Great savior of the league he will be LMAO)


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Malone's comments*

I respectfully disagree. I think he basically said he didn't come to Boston because the Lakers were much better but said he was impressed by the personal approach. That could go a long way towards signing other, perhaps younger, and not as desperate for a ring, type free agents.


----------

